# Ear protection in a gun battle?



## 1_gunner (Jul 3, 2006)

So, I was wondering what folks plan on doing to preserver their hearing in the event of a spontaneous defensive gun battle. From personal experience, any more than only 1 or 2 rounds from a caliber such as a .45 can create temporary hearing loss and many hours of Tinnitus. Repeated exposure can lead to permanent hearing loss.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Along about then i think this would be the least of my worries .:duel: If i come out alive then i'll worry about it ,if not it want matter :duel:


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Hearing protection is nice, if you have time. But I doubt that there will be time in a spontaneous gun battle. Worry about staying alive and let your hearing take care of itself.

You probably won't get into enough spontaneous gun battles in your lifetime to do serious permanent damage to your hearing. If you are really worried about it, keep a silencer on your gun at all times.


----------



## Surge223 (Jun 27, 2008)

Huh....?


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

I am more worried about surviving than a little hearing loss. I wear hearing protection for target practice. I hunt without it and usually hear my prey (mammals anyway) long before I see them. I would depend on my hearing to help me survive the battle.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Yep officer the last thing i heard was that dead fellow say i'm going to shoot you . Huh what did you say i seen your lips move :smack


----------



## 1_gunner (Jul 3, 2006)

I think any sane person would be concerned about staying alive. I think it is fair to say that in a collapse type scenario that the likelyhood of more than one potential gun battle is not unreasonable. Even a single firefight lasting for more than a few minutes with blasts from a large caliber weapon at close range would be significant. Combat arms ear protection is what is now being issued for military persons. Seems like it might be something to look into for the civilian prepper. Just wondering if anyone else had considered it.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

I've heard that in a gun battle you don't hear the shots. That may be only a psychological thing, so it wouldn't protect your hearing, but I read an article somewhere that suggested it may actually be a physiological protection mechanism. Probably not, but interesting theory. Anyway, in a gun battle I don't want hearing protection. I want to be able to hear what's going on around me, at least as much as possible with all the gunshots.


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

Everyone I know who owns a firearm and shoots on a regular basis owns some form of ear protection and uses it whenever shooting. I doubt if any of them will give ear protection any thought in a situation which requires you to return fire.

I do know a couple of mall ninjas. They are convinced they will need not only ear protection, but will want their gloves and protective eye glasses as well.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

ryanthomas said:


> I've heard that in a gun battle you don't hear the shots. That may be only a psychological thing, so it wouldn't protect your hearing, but I read an article somewhere that suggested it may actually be a physiological protection mechanism. Probably not, but interesting theory. Anyway, in a gun battle I don't want hearing protection. I want to be able to hear what's going on around me, at least as much as possible with all the gunshots.


That is pure crap. I shot a person after he shot at me and I heard both shots in a room and the 357 he used was much more loud than the 38 that I used even the police that was on the room with me heard both shots. All of our ears rung for a while.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I carry plugs when hunting, if I'm carrying the 44 (for close quarters and off hand positions)... if I have chance, I'll plug up. If it's a monster, and time is fleeting, I'll shoot.

If I were going into Close quarters combat, I'd def not have the plugs in before... be nice to hear the bad guy coming up... but if it's a choice of living another day half deaf, or die with full hearing, the choice is clear. In the perfect scenario, the shot is taken with a long gun, at 500 yds or more, where hearing damage isn't as much of a concern. [don't plug up if shooting a long gun, in hunting scenarios]


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

We use hearing protection for target practice, but I can't imagine even thinking about it in a spontaneous situation. And in fact, I'd want my ears, eyes and antennas alert and open and working so nobody could sneak up on me.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

A couple of .45 acp rounds - one for each ear - works fine for me.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Greetings,
Uh, I'm a two tour combat Vet with part of my disability is high range hearing loss. 
When your own pink cheeks are hanging on the line, its just so low on the priority list its not something anyone, would worry about.
I mean Deaf or Dead?
Dutch


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't wear hearing protection hunting , i fire only a few rounds a year this way , it is not a major concern of mine 

when the adrenaline is up all you hear is pop 

now if you were the door gunner on a chopper , you would already be wearing hearing protection , if you were going into something expecting to be shooting , wearing hearing protection with a comms link might be good idea but if you asked swat teams if they wear hearing protection going into i expect you will hear no that they need to hear if the floor creaks around the corner , and other things you would miss with hearing protection on.

if you are running into more than 1 or 2 gun battles in your life either your a soldier , swat , or you need to make some serious lifestyle changes.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Dutch put it best. You have a choice beteen being deaf or dead. You need all your senses on maximum alert. A dog barking in the distance. A blue jay scolding or gravel crunching are all things you need to hear.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

Old Vet said:


> That is pure crap. I shot a person after he shot at me and I heard both shots in a room and the 357 he used was much more loud than the 38 that I used even the police that was on the room with me heard both shots. All of our ears rung for a while.


Good to know. I've never been in a gunfight. I've heard lots of stories from cops that they didn't hear the shots during the fight, but then their ears rang afterward. That's what makes me think it's a psychological thing, not physiological. And obviously not universal, as per your experience.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

ryanthomas said:


> I've heard that in a gun battle you don't hear the shots. That may be only a psychological thing, so it wouldn't protect your hearing, but I read an article somewhere that suggested it may actually be a physiological protection mechanism. Probably not, but interesting theory. Anyway, in a gun battle I don't want hearing protection. I want to be able to hear what's going on around me, at least as much as possible with all the gunshots.


Itâs called Auditory Exclusion, and thereâs enough documentation to show it exists, hereâs a pretty decent article:

Simmons Law Enforcement :: Tactical Headsets



> Auditory exclusion can be described as a high-pitch ringing in your ears at a moment of crisis. Other sounds, like the sounds of gunfire, flash bangs and people screaming, seem to recede into background noise and only the high-pitch ring or tone seems in the forefront of sound. This is partially due to the epinephrine in your system dilating the blood vessels in and around the ears, making it physically more difficult to hear. Another reason for the hearing loss is mental. Cognitive dissonance prevents the mind from prioritizing sounds.
> 
> According to the author of What Happens to Nice Guys in Gunfights, âthe problems experienced, because of the rise in adrenaline, come with two things that the mind does - (#1) it wants to focus on the threat and does this by narrowing the field of view to a small area (tunnel vision) and (#2) not hearing extraneous noise (tunnel hearing). As a result, two of our most important senses (sight and hearing) are compromised. Knowing to expect it, allows an operator to correct the mind for it. Because the field of view is narrowed and you may not be able to hear your opponent(s), move your eyes more. Make an effort to scan the areaâ.


Chuck


----------



## Huntinfamily (Aug 14, 2010)

Hearing protection would be great but your chances of putting it in or on before a gun battle are between slim and none. I was a .50 cal gunner on gun trucks in Iraq, kept ear plugs in my pocket all the time. Not once did I ever have time to put them in and I was in more than a few fire fights (can't hear the guys n the vehicle directing your fire with plugs in). I am now almost completely deaf in one ear and have High Frequency hearing loss in the other and have to wear hearing aids to hear normal conversations. Even on dismount patrols you can't wear hearing protection because you need to be able to hear everything around you. Hearing protection would be great to have in a gun battle to protect your hearing but in my opinion unless you are sitting a strictly observation post you just wouldn't have time to put plugs in or muffs on.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

I would think when milliseconds count, taking your weapon off safe would be your first choice.

Hearing can also be selective (not just around your wife), I was able to sleep within 50 yards of 155 howitzers, but wake up when I heard incoming.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

There're things called "impulse limiters". They are electronic, and obviously you need charged batteries for them to work. They are earmuffs, and what they do is filter the noise LEVEL before it gets to your ears. Too loud, and they reduce some of the noise. What's also interesting is that AT THE SAME TIME they can be set to amplify anything too soft, so if you've got warning (like you're out hunting, for instance) you can use them to increase your ability to hear animals (or people).

One example of the type is at Elvex Impulse Filter Electronic Ear Muff . 
There are others. Sounds like it would be definitely worth thinking about, provided you could stock batteries as well.


----------



## tgmr05 (Aug 27, 2007)

How do I plan on protecting my hearing in a spontaneous gun battle? 

Ending/getting out of it as quickly, and with as few shots as possible.

Unless you plan on walking around with hearing protection 24/7, there is no other solution....

If you have enough time to prepare your hearing protection just prior to/for the spontaneous gun battle, you have enough time to avoid it all together....


----------



## tgmr05 (Aug 27, 2007)

At least as a civilian. Military/LE is different all together.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Ozarks Tom said:


> I would think when milliseconds count, taking your weapon off safe would be your first choice.
> 
> Hearing can also be selective (not just around your wife), I was able to sleep within 50 yards of 155 howitzers, but wake up when I heard incoming.


Exactly.. I used to sleep right beside a M102 (105mm) without hearing protection, but if I heard the sound of a rifle cocking, I was wise awake...

While I where ear protection while target shooting, I just don't worry about it in an emergency situation.. There won't be time in my not so humble opinion.. In the 3 occasions that I've had to draw my legal firearm (luckily I've only had to fire once), I never even considered it..


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

ryanthomas said:


> Good to know. I've never been in a gunfight. I've heard lots of stories from cops that they didn't hear the shots during the fight, but then their ears rang afterward. That's what makes me think it's a psychological thing, not physiological. And obviously not universal, as per your experience.


One of the tings you learn while shooting is to count the shots you can't do that if you don't hear the shots. I have always counted shots even on the firing line (range) and if shot at so that I can tell you how many shots were fired. I may be an oddball but even when I was shot at I counted the shots. I have been shot at many times and still count each shot except for automatic shots.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

The best way to limit your hearing loss in a gun battle is to make the guy firing at you stop shooting as quickly as possible.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

I reach for the gun first. Fire second. Analyze later.

No second place winner. -> Bill Jordan.

I have lots of hearing loss, and can still hear. I get tinnitus, probably from age.

.338 Win Mag with Muzzle brake, now that is loud. As is a 12 ga indoors.

Fired both, but that never was a problem.

Good Luck with this.

DG



1_gunner said:


> So, I was wondering what folks plan on doing to preserver their hearing in the event of a spontaneous defensive gun battle. From personal experience, any more than only 1 or 2 rounds from a caliber such as a .45 can create temporary hearing loss and many hours of Tinnitus. Repeated exposure can lead to permanent hearing loss.


----------



## paddymurphy (May 23, 2008)

Day to day living in a mugging? Hello hearing loss.

After SHTF while patrolling or if I know trouble is coming?
High quality electoric hearing protection. You can hear normal noises but it damps gunfire. After batteries run out? Hello hearing loss.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

denaliguide said:


> I reach for the gun first. Fire second. Analyze later.
> 
> No second place winner. -> Bill Jordan.
> 
> ...


It was all over in a second. you don't have time to analyze anything. A 357 at your ear is loud and that is where he pulled the trigger. It almost took my ear off and a little of it was gone.


----------

